# OBS Ref Manual in PDF available



## Agent_Marcel (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi,
I have compiled most of the documentation pages available from https://obsproject.com/wiki/ in one PDF for those (like me) who prefer to read a doc from a file rather than from the Internet.
The doc is available from here : http://didiermorandi.fr/doc/OBS_Reference_Manual.pdf (74 pages).
Comments welcome.
HTH.


----------



## koala (Feb 2, 2021)

There is also the manual from @Suslik V:






						Open Broadcaster Software Studio Multiplatform Help Guide [PDF]
					

Open Broadcaster Software Studio (Multiplatform) Help Guide  the Help Guide was designed to getting up quicker with new OBS Studio (Multiplatform)*  OBS Studio Help Guide 2022-08-31.pdf  (~9.39 MiB)  MD5: F007D755173F86C052687B5E9E8148DE SHA256...




					obsproject.com
				




It's not a copy of the help pages. It's more basic, it explains every menu entry and how to operate the user interface. It's a nice old school manual. The help you compiled is kind of a library of what is available to the user, while the manual is about how to operate OBS.


----------



## Agent_Marcel (Feb 2, 2021)

Super. Thanks a lot.
Working on the Troubleshooting Guide now.
Anyway, coming from the DEC environment, I agree. "mine" is a Reference Manual, his is more a User's Guide.


----------



## IsmaelJr (Oct 24, 2021)

Agent_Marcel.
Thank you very much.


----------

